# Game Thread: ECF: Game 2: Detroit Pistons @ Miami Heat



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center> @ 
*(1) Miami Heat (H: 35-6 R: 24-17) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Wednesday, May 25, 2005
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>


<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Shaquille O'Neal l Udonis Haslem l Eddie Jones l Dwyane Wade l Damon Jones*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*







Won Regular Season Series*</center>
<center>2-1</center>

*Game 1:* Nov. 26, 2004: @Detroit 78, Miami 77 Recap l Box Score 

*Game 2:* Dec 30, 2004: Miami 89, @Detroit 78 Recap l Box Score 

*Game 3:* Apr 10, 2005: Detroit 80, @Miami 72 Recap l Box Score 



<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: BasketballBoards.net's Miami Heat Board :bball:</center>

<center>:bball: ESPN Series Home Page :bball:</center>

Game 1: Detroit 90, Miami 81

What would be better than going in Miami and taking two? Getting two would plant doubt in their heards and probaly convince them they can't beat us.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If we win this game the series is over. If we lose, the series is completley up for grabs. Home court advantage doesn't matter in the NBA. It's nice because the fans can watch you but these guys are mature enough to deal with a game in Miami the same as a game in Detroit. In high school on the other hand your sleep is disrupted by water balloon fights in the hotel hallways and the large amounts of french porn channels that just hotels seem to get. Maybe that last part is just Canada.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

this games are the one's that Miami Heat have to step up to the plate, and show that they really going to do some damage, D Wade is the key factor, if he does good we are in a descent position to take this game, but I really think Miami sometimes, lacks that Defense, cause they just so used to winning games cause their offense, this games, will have to change, I rather have better defense of attention, and performances, than just scoring points, like my boy Barkley said, you will miss shots, so if your defense is up to par, you will be aight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade NEEDS to have a good game. If Shaq is the least bit on, watch out, cause he proved Ben cant hold him(Ben's a good D player, but he cant stop Shaq) And our role players need to be huge, mostly EJ and Udon. O, and can someone ask Sheed to stop hitting 3's....PLEASE! We also need a solid D, cause if we let up, we're in trouble.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't see Miami winning this ... They seem to know how to slow down / stop Wade, and a healthy Shaq couldn't beat this team by himself. Good luck to the Heat, but I don't see them winning this game or the series.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Going into this series I was happy for a split in Miami. We got our game so I think as long as we don't get blown out today we have the momentum going back to Detroit. This is a must win for the Heat so I expect them to play real well. I hope I am wrong but I see the Heat winning this game.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Brian said:


> Going into this series I was happy for a split in Miami. We got our game so I think as long as we don't get blown out today we have the momentum going back to Detroit. This is a must win for the Heat so I expect them to play real well. I hope I am wrong but I see the Heat winning this game.


I am glad Sheed doesn't feel the way I do



> "We just have to come out and play like it's 0-0," Rasheed Wallace said. "We can't sit back and say, 'We got one so now we can sit back and take it easy.' Nah, they are too good. They didn't get here by luck. We came down here to get two games, not just one."


http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0505/25/E01-192948.htm


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I agree with Rasheed on this one. I can't see any positives coming out of splitting the games in Miami, other than of course it's better than losing both. Sure it gives us home court advantage but the Miami Heat are a good enough team that home court doesn't mean anything. If we split the series it might aswell be a best of 5, so tonights game is more important than a lot of people think. I think Miami will play accordingly.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Most of the season we've let up or come out flat in situations like these. But most of those games were at home or against lesser teams. Like Sheed and Brian said we can't let up. My only concern is our effort. If we come out with 100% effort, win or lose, I'm fine.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Winning tonight is a must. If we don't win all the tv and media across the country will start pumping up the miami bandwagon again....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> Winning tonight is a must. If we don't win all the tv and media across the country will start pumping up the miami bandwagon again....



I couldnt match you in sports bets, but I dropped 40k. I believe that tonight is critical to every aspect of the series. A split here could hurt.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

The only way I feel good leaving Miami is with 2-0, I hope alot of the Piston fans dont make the same mistake that the Heat fans made and underestimate the opponent. Although the game 1 win was nice, we didnt blow em out, Miami will respond tonight and I think how they respond will be a huge indicator in their team mentality. That team hasnt been in this predicament yet, now we'll see what they are made of. Tonight will be their version of the knockout punch, and we cant let them blow us out or they will have the momentum heading into Detroit where we have been known to lose some games.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

i put 150,060 points down on the pistons tonight and if I win I will be putting the house down again on game 3. I will only be happy with a sweep


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Pistons need to watch early to see how the refs call this game. I don't forsee us getting in early foul trouble, but you never know.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Dwyane Wade won't shoot 5-27 again. So says the TNT crew. Yes, true. But Eddie Jones won't shoot the lights again either. I'm not worried.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's game time. Lets do dis.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Dwyane Wade won't shoot 5-27 again. So says the TNT crew. Yes, true. But Eddie Jones won't shoot the lights again either. I'm not worried.



I don't understand that either. Everyone talks about Rasheed playing his best, yadam yadam, yada, or Dwyane Wade, but it doesn't seem like anyone mentions Eddie Jones playing like Dwyane Wade the other night. I'd be willing to bet Sheed has another 20 and 10 game before Jones goes off like that again.

I hope the Heat do try to play Shaq 40 minutes and get him the ball, come fourth quarter he won't have anything left.

TNT was just talking about how LB said, "we played our best defense of the season last game"... I wonder if he really means that or if he's saying it to have the guys thinking and topping that performance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK finish by Bill.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

5 possessions, 1 shot from Shaq... I like. Also a lot more of Dwyane Wade on the ball.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sloppy game so far, and since when does BIllups go 0-2 from the line.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Two fouls on DJ one on Shaq so far.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Not playing so well, so far, but only down . I'll take it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben Wallace runs the floor hard, leaving Zo behind in his dust and gets the basket.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We're looking pretty good so far. Sick alley oop from Billups to Prince (I think). Wade is looking better though.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Zo is a dirtbag. I don't thin Ben Wallace took too kindly to be framed like that.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, it looks like we're in that early foul trouble. Oh well, gotta play through it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Well, it looks like we're in that early foul trouble. Oh well, gotta play through it.


I missed a couple minutes, who got in foul trouble.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Bad call there, I didn't see a foul. I wonder who draws Wade for the second quarter.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hamilton's brung it tonight.

Another foul on Detroit this time on Prince, that's two for him. The refs are definitley calling this one differently than game 1.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I missed a couple minutes, who got in foul trouble.


Well Prince has two and Ben has one and Rip got one. The three of them were in a short time span though.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We're down 1 at the end of the first. Hardly anythign to worry about. We were in the same situation in game one and this time around I feel we're playing worse.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Here we go...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We're playing the exact way Miami wants us too. 

Second foul on O'Neal


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Arroyo has to stay above the three point line when guarding Jones. Our offense needs a boost right now. Running some plays for Rip should suffice.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rasheed looks frustrated after picking up his second, but not angry. Which kind of worries me, he's not himself.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hunter is the best blocker in the NBA. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

A point would do wonders right now. Nice fake by Rip.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Kicked ball on Haslem... feels a little like a make-up for the miscall on Big Ben's breakaway. And two for the Pistons (I like the ring of that, its no 'two for the tigers' but it'll do).


-Chris.
Annnnd an offensive foul yes! Coming back into it, nobody pulling away this half.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't see how Wade can run at a ref like that and not get a tech. Anyways down 5 right now, but the offense still looks bad, which sadly is an improvement.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Billups has 7 turnovers and one massive bruise on the rise. Great charge by Damon Jones. Unfortunatley.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

CJ said:


> I don't see how Wade can run at a ref like that and not get a tech.


big ben did the same thing after a no call on his drive.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Billlups has 8 turnovers, 0 assists


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Anybody else feel that if Elden Campbell gets hot offensively this game is over? Imagine, he Ds up on Shaq great and he's a hot hand on offense... that could complicate things for the Heat in a major way.


-Chris.
_you know, lately everybody has been making fun of the Marquette 'Gold' ... has anybody ever thought "Heat? Who the **** came up with that name?"_


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben's mistake on that jumper was him fading away.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We can'y get anything to fall.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Alnozo Mournin is such a weasel. If this was a regular season game Ben Wallace would be fighting right now...

Other than that, we suck right now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Offense, offense, offense. We're taking bad shots, we're not making the good shoots, and we're not offensive rebounding at all. A lot of that has to do with Prince and Sheed being on the bench. 7 fourth quarter points so far.

I'm waiting for Chauncey to get that look in his eyes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's go Dice, be our rock again.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

It would be great to get this to 6 points at half.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> It would be great to get this to 6 points at half.


I said 6 not 13.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> It would be great to get this to 6 points at half.


Woulda coulda shoulda...

Didn't :-(


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am running to the grocery store. By the time I get back things must be looking better.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

With all the turns and lack of a similar whistle that Miami is getting on some drives I am surprised we arent down by more. We need to forget about the refs and just keep hustling and moving the ball. Too much one on one in the second. LB keepin Tay and Sheed out for basically the entire second quarter didnt help us much either. We just need to dig down in the second half and come out with some fire.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> I am running to the grocery store. By the time I get back things must be looking better.


 Only if by grocery store you mean liquor store? and in which case grab me a bottle of Grey Goose....that way Ill forget about the first half. :cheers:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Copper said:


> With all the turns and lack of a similar whistle that Miami is getting on some drives I am surprised we arent down by more.


shaq and zo both have 3 fouls

this game the refs decided to call it close, just they they decided to let the teams play by calling no fouls in game 1. And like I said, when the fouls are called tightly it favors miami and when they are not called it favors detroit

I dont think anybody could say this game isnt being called differently then game 1 was. The refs came in with a whole new attitude actually deciding to call fouls. I wish they were more consistent between games so the teams could get used to the style dictated by the refs (lots of fouls, or no fouls at all), so they could adjust. How do we know if the strict refs or "let em play" refs will show up for game 2?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We follow our leader in Chauncey. He needs to get it going.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This game sucks between our stupid turnovers, airballs and touch fouls against us, combined with Miami's ability to capitalize (somewhat) on our mistakes (yea, yea, it could be MUCH worse I know). Not fun to watch.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> We follow our leader in Chauncey. He needs to get it going.


Let's go Master Splinter.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If this lead isn't within 6 by the time the 4th Q rolls around it's a wash.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We have 14 fouls spread out on all of our 9 active players. That bothers me because a) getting in foul trouble took our Sheed and Prince, so far b) they get to shoot lots of free-throws and that gets Wade goign c) it gives Shaq time to rest.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If Miami is in foul trouble in the 4th quarter we can make a run. LB told us all that by resting Prince and Rasheed with 2 fouls most of the 2nd quarter. We look to be trying to stay close and try and make that big run in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We need to go full throttle with Shaq on the bench. Wake up fellas, this one is far from over. That second quarter with Sheed and Prince on the bench really hurt us, but we really have to start making our FT's when we do get to the line.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well the game is at 5, Rosco just made a smart play.

As if Laettner just got a bucket.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The ball should be going into the post on every possession.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> As if Laettner just got a bucket.


As if Laettner just got a offensive board.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

With as bad as the Pistons are shooting, they've been able to hold the Heat to 41% shooting and keep it fairly close.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

They just made a run with Shaq in the game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Finally some shots start falling. 63-62.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

This is where the Pistons clamp down and raise their level of play once more


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Will someone please explain the charge on Tayshaun? How was that a charge? Wade was moving and flopped, so how did Tayshaun foul him?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Scrap the darn pick n roll and just let Billups go to work on Jones. There's no way in hell he can guard a motivated Billups. 

And we have to do a better job on the pick being set for Wade. He is getting wide open looks at the FT line.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

The Heat are pick-and-rolling Tayshaun to death, letting Dwayne Wade get open. Pistons need to take close shots on offense. No long-rangers.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

even though i didnt like it, that oop was pretty sweet.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

dunk the damn ball ben


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We're just making way too many mistakes and we're getting outplayed right now. We have a very far outside shot at this one, but we have to be error free.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That stupid three point attempt by Wallace might have ended the game.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

man we usually dont miss those free throws
rip chauncey and sheed, those are killer


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two stupid three point shot attempts in the last 1:58, was horrific. Detroit is smarter than that.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This sucks. It became exciting at the end. Can't help but credit the Heat and Wade, and to a lesser extent Shaq and even as much as I hate to say it Laettner and Mourning. 

I thought for sure Sheed's second three down the stretch was going to give us the win, but it didn't.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We played piss poor from the second quarter on (besides the 7 threes) and still had a chance to win it in the end, whick was lost because of terrible decisions.

Adjustments need to be made to counter the pick that Miami is setting for Wade at the top of the key. With 4 days to prepare I'm confident we will.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

This loss doesnt bother me too much tonight for 2 reasons 1 Cause I didnt realistically think we would take 2 in Miami and 2 We didnt play a very good game between turns and poor shot selection and some ill advised launches by Sheed, and it was basically down to a last posession to decide it. I look forward to sundays game in Detroit, I hope Wade doesnt get too many more phantom calls against Tay cause I think Tay sitting the entire 2nd really put us in a hole we werent able to get out of. The worst part about this loss is gonna be all the bandwagon Heat fans jumping back on after they pretty much broke ankles jumpin off after game 1.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

That pick at the top of the key with Wade killed the Pistons ... They did good getting 1 game out in Miami, now they should go home and defend the court.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

CJ said:


> We played piss poor from the second quarter on (besides the 7 threes) and still had a chance to win it in the end, whick was lost because of terrible decisions.


It was pretty much a mirror image of game 1. Play to a draw the 1st quarter, one team gets a huge lead, then other team comes back but isn't able to get over the hump. Pistons missed a lot of shots tonight just like the Heat missed a lot of shots Monday. The thing with Sheed and Tayshaun (and even Rip) is that they're incredibly streaky, and tonight was just not their night. McDyess had one of the worst performances I've seen in a long time - that first half was just brutal, especially with Prince sitting. 

Game 3 will be great (hell the whole series will be great)...the Palace will be rockin'...I know Larry will make good adjustments to counter Wade, but being a Heat fan, I hope Miami can take back home court.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> this games are the one's that Miami Heat have to step up to the plate, and show that they really going to do some damage, D Wade is the key factor, if he does good we are in a descent position to take this game, but I really think Miami sometimes, lacks that Defense, cause they just so used to winning games cause their offense, this games, will have to change, I rather have better defense of attention, and performances, than just scoring points, like my boy Barkley said, you will miss shots, so if your defense is up to par, you will be aight.


am good


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

The loss is disheartening but it wasn't all unexpected. To take both games in Miami would have been a miracle against the 2nd best home team. Rip killed our own team, but it was pretty close game. And to WSU, Prince has to be the most consistent player in our entire roster. I can give you Sheed and Rip being somewhat streaky because they often are but Prince is the one guy we can rely on every night to give us everything. He didn't play so bad today either, excluding a bit of foul trouble.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

There was a lot of positive to take out of last night's game despite the loss. The Pistons played their worst half of basketball in the playoffs, and probably one of their worst all season, in the 1st half. They were down 15 at one point, yet somehow managed to cut it to 11 (I think) at halftime. Then, they took the lead at the end of the 3rd quarter and were tied with 5 minutes to go. The fact that the Pistons were actually able to climb back into it and take a lead has to scare the **** out of Miami...they know it could easily be 2-0 right now, and that's with only one good half out of Detroit yesterday.

So the Pistons were able to take Game 1 in Miami and put themselves in a position to win Game 2 in Miami, being tied with 5 minutes to go. Now the Heat have to come in to Detroit (a louder arena), and try to take at least one of two to take homecourt advantage left. With the way the Pistons played in Miami, taking Game 1 and putting themselves in position to win the 2nd after playing awful in the first half, I have a hard time believing they'll even let Miami stay in a game at the Palace. Miami is supposed to be unbeatable at home (what was it, 22 of their last 23 going into the playoffs? BTW-that one lose-Detroit), yet the Pistons almost took two. Now the Heat come to hostile environment (no pun intended) and need to take 1 of 2 to be the "favorite" heading back into Game 5.

I don't see that happening.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Our offense was awful as hell most of the game, but thanks to our defense we still had a shot. We were missing incredibly small things that would of been huge. I mean if we hadn't missed so many free throws from rocks like Rip and Chauncey we probably wouldn't of been trying a miracle recovery in the last 30 seconds. If we hadn't had so many turnovers and shot 38% we could have blown them out. I'm pretty sure Brown is going to fix these things and prepare us for next game well. Brown has now seen Miami's best and will make good adjustments.

btw, how was that a foul on Ben yesterday because Zo set a pick on him? He's the one who hit Ben with a pick, I don't understand at all. Zo got two big off the ball fouls from Ben and both of them were BS (except maybe the pick I don't know). I never knew Zo was the type of player to draw fouls off the ball with cheap acting jobs. Just shows how desperate they were.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

froggyvk said:


> They were down 15 at one point, yet somehow managed to cut it to 11 (I think) at halftime. Then, they took the lead at the end of the 3rd quarter and were tied with 5 minutes to go. The fact that the Pistons were actually able to climb back into it and take a lead has to scare the **** out of Miami...they know it could easily be 2-0 right now, and that's with only one good half out of Detroit yesterday.


Cutting a 15 point lead down to 11?? That was amazing to you?? And shouldn't you be just as scared that Miami was able to comeback from 14 down in game 1 in just less than a quarter and tie it?? People on these boards have incredibly short memories.



> Now the Heat have to come in to Detroit (a louder arena), and try to take at least one of two to take homecourt advantage left. With the way the Pistons played in Miami, taking Game 1 and putting themselves in position to win the 2nd after playing awful in the first half, I have a hard time believing they'll even let Miami stay in a game at the Palace.


Pacers won a game at the Palace. Miami's just as good as the Pacers. I wouldn't be TOO confident that the Pistons will take both. With the way Miami played the Pistons, having a chance to win both as well, I'd say the Heat have decent odds of regaining homecourt. Just trying to bring you back to reality, there, guy.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> And to WSU, Prince has to be the most consistent player in our entire roster. I can give you Sheed and Rip being somewhat streaky because they often are but Prince is the one guy we can rely on every night to give us everything. He didn't play so bad today either, excluding a bit of foul trouble.


I agree he'll give you everything, but he's a much better defender than he is on offense. Some nights it's just ugly to see him shoot the ball. He's the fourth best scorer of the starting five.

EDIT: I'm gonna edit this a little bit. After looking at his statistics, Prince is not that bad of a shooter. Perhaps he doesn't take enough shots. I will continue to say that everytime I've seen him play (which isn't 82 games, but still quite a bit) Prince falls out of synch really easily when he's shooting.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

WSU151 said:


> I agree he'll give you everything, but he's a much better defender than he is on offense. Some nights it's just ugly to see him shoot the ball. He's the fourth best scorer of the starting five.
> 
> EDIT: I'm gonna edit this a little bit. After looking at his statistics, Prince is not that bad of a shooter. Perhaps he doesn't take enough shots. I will continue to say that everytime I've seen him play (which isn't 82 games, but still quite a bit) Prince falls out of synch really easily when he's shooting.


 Nice edit, Its not that Prince falls out of sync as much as he stops being aggressive. Tay is the quiet type of player that will blend into the background rather than fight over shots with teammates. His teammates have gone so far as to tell him to shoot the ball whenever he wants but he much like the entire starting 5 are content to let another teammate take the shot, and that is sometimes our downfall. When Tay decides to be aggressive he is very adept at creating his own shot and he has the length to get it over most defenders.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

WSU151 said:


> Cutting a 15 point lead down to 11?? That was amazing to you?? And shouldn't you be just as scared that Miami was able to comeback from 14 down in game 1 in just less than a quarter and tie it?? People on these boards have incredibly short memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Pacers won a game at the Palace. Miami's just as good as the Pacers. I wouldn't be TOO confident that the Pistons will take both. With the way Miami played the Pistons, having a chance to win both as well, I'd say the Heat have decent odds of regaining homecourt. Just trying to bring you back to reality, there, guy.



Thank you! There is this innane sentiment that the Pistons are being underestimated by the media. That is the silliest thing I have ever heard. All the media is talking about (besides getting back on Wade's bandwagon) is how the pistons struggled and still had a chance to win. The heat struggle in game one, the pistons are awesome, but we eliminate a 14 point lead and then come up flat at the end and we just hear how good the pistons are. Eddie Jones has played great D on rip and all we hear about is tayshaun's D. If the pistons need to delude themselves into thinking they are any sort of underdogs to get pumped good for them...but in reality it is the complete opposite. The media likes to talk alot about shaq and wade but they give the pistons the preferential treatment that champions deserve. This inferiority complex is so ridiculous and annoying.

As for the game, both teams played pretty poor. Wade won this game singlehandedly. Both teams have room to improve and I expect they will as the series progresses. I think most games will come down to the final minutes as the first 2 have.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

WSU151 said:


> Cutting a 15 point lead down to 11?? That was amazing to you?? And shouldn't you be just as scared that Miami was able to comeback from 14 down in game 1 in just less than a quarter and tie it?? People on these boards have incredibly short memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Pacers won a game at the Palace. Miami's just as good as the Pacers. I wouldn't be TOO confident that the Pistons will take both. With the way Miami played the Pistons, having a chance to win both as well, I'd say the Heat have decent odds of regaining homecourt. Just trying to bring you back to reality, there, guy.


No, actually, if you read my post I didn't say anything about cutting it to an 11 point lead at halftime was amazing, I simply stated it as a fact. 

In your second point I wasn't comparing home/away records, I simply said that Miami is supposedly one of the best home teams in the entire league, and the Pistons had a chance to win both there. Now we go back to Detroit, where Detroit is better at home and Miami is worse on the road (obviously in both cases, that's just how it is in the NBA). If Detroit was in both games, away, against "best home teams in the NBA," and took Game 1, then I'd expect nothing less then for them to take both in Detroit.

By the way, nice to see the Heat fans back after Game 2. We missed you after Game 1.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Things I want or hope LB does for game 3. Let Billups be aggresive on the offensive end. Damon Jones can't guard him just like Wade can't guard Prince. We need Prince or Billups posting up almost every time down the court so they forced to double team and that will help give us open looks. On the defensive end LB needs to figure out how to defend the pick and roll. Van Gundy realized that Wade has trouble beating Prince one on one so they ran that pick and roll in the second game and it worked. I think whoever is guarding him shouldn't play him so tight on the perimeter if he wants to throw up jumpers let him. Pistons are in a good spot though all we need to do is protect our home court.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

froggyvk said:


> They were down 15 at one point, yet somehow managed to cut it to 11 (I think) at halftime.


That sentence of yours is pure amazement..."yet somehow managed" is a phrase that just shouts "I can't believe they did that!". Maybe word your thoughts better, because anyone will look at that and agree that the phrasing you used is out of shock.



> The fact that the Pistons were actually able to climb back into it and take a lead has to scare the **** out of Miami...they know it could easily be 2-0 right now, and that's with only one good half out of Detroit yesterday.


I'd be scared as **** if I were the Pistons too because the Pistons had a 14 point lead and lost it in less than a quarter!! And if you think about it, it could easily be 2-0 Miami!! Nice analysis  



> In your second point I wasn't comparing home/away records, I simply said that Miami is supposedly one of the best home teams in the entire league, and the Pistons had a chance to win both there. Now we go back to Detroit, where Detroit is better at home and Miami is worse on the road (obviously in both cases, that's just how it is in the NBA). If Detroit was in both games, away, against "best home teams in the NBA," and took Game 1, then I'd expect nothing less then for them to take both in Detroit.


Your logic makes a little more sense, but my original argument still stands. Were the Pacers just dominant away from Indiana? Wait, didn't the Pacers have a losing record on the road during the season? Weren't they supposed to be average/terrible on the road? Then how did they manhandle the Pistons in Game 2? 



> the Pistons had a chance to win both there


Didn't the Heat have a chance to win both games in Miami?? Why wouldn't they have a chance to win one game in Detroit? These two teams are pretty much dead even...it's NOT impossible that Miami can win a game in Detroit. I mean, the Heat did have a better record on the road than Detroit during the season!! They can win on the road!! Holy crap!! Somebody, get me the number to the president!!

Detroit is good (not invincible) at the Palace - just like Miami is good (not invincible) at AAA. 



> If Detroit was in both games, away, against "best home teams in the NBA," and took Game 1, then I'd expect nothing less then for them to take both in Detroit.


So, by your logic, IF Miami takes Game 3 in Detroit (one of the best home teams in the NBA), then the series is over, for Miami will win the rest of their home games. Oh...okay. Hey at least it'll go to seven games that way...



> By the way, nice to see the Heat fans back after Game 2. We missed you after Game 1


Well gee I was kind of busy with work and all, but thanks for being a class act. After all, nothing says "Come join us again" like complete hositility. 

Also, it's funny _you_ should criticize Heat fans for being quiet after a loss. Well, "funny" may not be the right word..."hypocritical" may be the word. I see ONE Pistons fan ("ian") who posted on the Heat boards (in the Game 2 thread) after Game 2. Frogg, where were you if you're such a tough, hardassed fan??? You try to talk all this trash, and you're just as guilty. Funny how that works. 

I admit I'll never be a dominant player on the Heat boards, due to a number of reasons, but I invite all Pistons fans to come to the Heat board after each game, no matter the outcome, and let's have smart, intelligent, non-flaming discussion.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

JoeD said:


> btw, how was that a foul on Ben yesterday because Zo set a pick on him? He's the one who hit Ben with a pick, I don't understand at all. Zo got two big off the ball fouls from Ben and both of them were BS (except maybe the pick I don't know). I never knew Zo was the type of player to draw fouls off the ball with cheap acting jobs. Just shows how desperate they were.


Sorry for the delayed response to this question, but Zo has every right to set the pick. The call would have been the same if the teams were reversed. The defensive player always picks up a foul for running into the "pick guy". As long as the offensive guy is stationary, he has every right to establish position, and he will never get called for the foul. That's why it's such an effective "move", so to speak.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> By the way, nice to see the Heat fans back after Game 2. We missed you after Game 1.


And by way, where are all the Pistons fans on the Heat board now? Seems as if the talking shut down after Wednesday night...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

WSU151 said:


> That sentence of yours is pure amazement..."yet somehow managed" is a phrase that just shouts "I can't believe they did that!". Maybe word your thoughts better, because anyone will look at that and agree that the phrasing you used is out of shock.


I understood what he was talking about, I'm not saying you did but don't assume just because it went over your head that it was poorly written. Could it have been written better? Yes. Does it matter? No.



> I'd be scared as **** if I were the Pistons too because the Pistons had a 14 point lead and lost it in less than a quarter!! And if you think about it, it could easily be 2-0 Miami!! Nice analysis


Are you just debating this for the point of debating?



> Your logic makes a little more sense, but my original argument still stands. Were the Pacers just dominant away from Indiana? Wait, didn't the Pacers have a losing record on the road during the season? Weren't they supposed to be average/terrible on the road? Then how did they manhandle the Pistons in Game 2?


The Pacers have a lot of fight and you're right on this one. Even if they were supposedly "average/terrible" on the road they still got one from us. That's what makes sports so fun to watch.



> Didn't the Heat have a chance to win both games in Miami?? Why wouldn't they have a chance to win one game in Detroit? These two teams are pretty much dead even...it's NOT impossible that Miami can win a game in Detroit. I mean, the Heat did have a better record on the road than Detroit during the season!! They can win on the road!! Holy crap!! Somebody, get me the number to the president!!


Again, I agree with you. Well, until your nice little display towards the end. My little cousin uses that technique to try and win an argument. The only difference though is you are right, unfortunatley, I can only speak for myself but I don't feel safe with the series at 1-1 even if we have two games in Detroit coming up. As far as I'm concerned we don't have a lead.



> Detroit is good (not invincible) at the Palace - just like Miami is good (not invincible) at AAA.


Miami: 59.32% of wins came at home
Detroit: 59.26% of wins came at home

Yea, home court didn't mean much during the regular season. But I would safely bet on Detroit handling a game situation on the road as opposed to the Heat doing it in Detroit. That's just experience though.



> Well gee I was kind of busy with work and all, but thanks for being a class act. After all, nothing says "Come join us again" like complete hositility.
> 
> Also, it's funny _you_ should criticize Heat fans for being quiet after a loss. Well, "funny" may not be the right word..."hypocritical" may be the word. I see ONE Pistons fan ("ian") who posted on the Heat boards (in the Game 2 thread) after Game 2. Frogg, where were you if you're such a tough, hardassed fan??? You try to talk all this trash, and you're just as guilty. Funny how that works.
> 
> I admit I'll never be a dominant player on the Heat boards, due to a number of reasons, but I invite all Pistons fans to come to the Heat board after each game, no matter the outcome, and let's have smart, intelligent, non-flaming discussion.


I haven't posted on the Heat board since the series started. I've only been to your board once so I don't know exactly what is going on over there. As the moderator of this board though I can see that a couple of posters have started to come back after game two. Simply because they have something to talk about.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

WSU151 said:


> That sentence of yours is pure amazement..."yet somehow managed" is a phrase that just shouts "I can't believe they did that!". Maybe word your thoughts better, because anyone will look at that and agree that the phrasing you used is out of shock.


Team shouldn't be allowed to come back from 15 down in the Conference finals. If you're that far into the playoffs, you're obviously playing a good team, they should be able to protect a 15 point lead. It's gone both ways now in Games 1 and 2 and both teams should have never let that happen.



> I'd be scared as **** if I were the Pistons too because the Pistons had a 14 point lead and lost it in less than a quarter!! And if you think about it, it could easily be 2-0 Miami!! Nice analysis
> 
> Your logic makes a little more sense, but my original argument still stands. Were the Pacers just dominant away from Indiana? Wait, didn't the Pacers have a losing record on the road during the season? Weren't they supposed to be average/terrible on the road? Then how did they manhandle the Pistons in Game 2?


The logic here is that the Heat were one of the best home teams in the NBA during the regular season, their record at home suggests that they _should have_ taken both at home. 



> Didn't the Heat have a chance to win both games in Miami?? Why wouldn't they have a chance to win one game in Detroit? These two teams are pretty much dead even...it's NOT impossible that Miami can win a game in Detroit. I mean, the Heat did have a better record on the road than Detroit during the season!! They can win on the road!! Holy crap!! Somebody, get me the number to the president!!


No, it's not impossible, but we're in the Conference finals now, the 6th man in the playoffs is so much more valuable the further you go. 



> Detroit is good (not invincible) at the Palace - just like Miami is good (not invincible) at AAA.


Agreed.



> So, by your logic, IF Miami takes Game 3 in Detroit (one of the best home teams in the NBA), then the series is over, for Miami will win the rest of their home games. Oh...okay. Hey at least it'll go to seven games that way...


If Miami takes one of the two in Detroit then they will once again have the upper hand in the remainder of the season.



> Well gee I was kind of busy with work and all, but thanks for being a class act. After all, nothing says "Come join us again" like complete hositility.
> 
> Also, it's funny _you_ should criticize Heat fans for being quiet after a loss. Well, "funny" may not be the right word..."hypocritical" may be the word. I see ONE Pistons fan ("ian") who posted on the Heat boards (in the Game 2 thread) after Game 2. Frogg, where were you if you're such a tough, hardassed fan??? You try to talk all this trash, and you're just as guilty. Funny how that works.


Hmm, check my Post log. Not one post in the Heat forum during this series, not one post in the Indiana forum during the semifinals, not one post in the 76ers forum during that series. Call me "hardassed" but I take pride in being one of the classier posters on this board.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> And by way, where are all the Pistons fans on the Heat board now? Seems as if the talking shut down after Wednesday night...


Again, check my past posts, I've never once made a post at an opposing teams message boards during the playoffs. I'm not going to defend anyone that goes to another forum and starts crap either.


----------

